# God's Hotline



## Allegra (Mar 7, 2009)

A novel idea for art exhibition:

BBC NEWS | Europe | Dutch leave messages on God phone



> *An art exhibition opening in the Netherlands will allow people to call a telephone number designated for God - but they will have to leave a message.*
> 
> 
> Dubbed God's Hotline, it aims to focus attention on changes to the ways Dutch people perceive religion.
> ...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol that is so funny!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I called and left a message, and he/she hasn't got back to me.......


----------



## Allegra (Mar 11, 2009)

Hang in there. Shall never lose faith.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 12, 2009)

And there was I thinking that God's Hotline was the burning bush telegraph.




You live and learn....


----------



## Cudaer (Mar 12, 2009)

So out of curiosity... Is it a man's or women's voice on the end of the line?


----------

